
Fine Uploader is shutting down #2073 - mr_spothawk
https://github.com/FineUploader/fine-uploader/issues/2073
======
mr_spothawk
""" I've grown tired of continuously defending my inactivity and decisions
against trolls on Twitter, the issue tracker, and elsewhere. It's draining and
I don't have the patience or energy to deal with it any longer. These same
people expect to impose their short-sighted and non-generalized values and
goals on a project for which they have contributed nothing and are not willing
to maintain. The sense of entitlement from a small but vocal minority that do
not understand FOSS and refuse to understand it is very much a concern, and
I'm simply not interested in shrugging that off anymore. """

~~~
mr_spothawk
another gem from the documentation:

"" The parameters on a chunked request will contain at least the following
information. Consider a sample file with named "NSA_PRISM.ppt" with a total
file size of about 15 MB and a configured chunk size of 2 MB for the following
example:

""

